# Crotched with kids 3/8 - kids pay their age



## wa-loaf (Mar 7, 2015)

Going to take the kids up tomorrow if anyone with (or without) kids wants to join.


----------



## Quietman (Mar 7, 2015)

I'm hoping to be there around 1 or so, no kids, but one of my sons will be working at the west lift.


----------



## Quietman (Mar 8, 2015)

I didn't get there until 2:30, had to finish the chores 1st. Parking was into the 3rd lot when I got there and there were a lot of kids around.  Waited a minute or so in the singles line for the 1st 3 runs, then things thinned out after that.  The woods are still skiing very nicely, no crust to be found.  That may change with the warmer temps this week.  Saw Joshua coming out of Kuipers while I was on the lift but he didn't hear me yell.


----------



## joshua segal (Mar 8, 2015)

Quietman said:


> I didn't get there until 2:30, had to finish the chores 1st. Parking was into the 3rd lot when I got there and there were a lot of kids around.  Waited a minute or so in the singles line for the 1st 3 runs, then things thinned out after that.  The woods are still skiing very nicely, no crust to be found.  That may change with the warmer temps this week.  Saw Joshua coming out of Kuipers while I was on the lift but he didn't hear me yell.


Sorry I missed you.  Kuiper Belt, Dark Star, Popcorn and Uranus were skiing very well.

I'd guess it was one of the five busiest days of the season here.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 8, 2015)

joshua segal said:


> I'd guess it was one of the five busiest days of the season here.



Wow, it didn't really feel busy there! Got there at 10 and had a short walk from the 2nd (I think) lot. Skied with the kids till 4, so didn't get in any of the more challenging stuff. Solstice glade was the toughest stuff we hit. First time there so if that was crowded I'll def have to come back!


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 8, 2015)

On a powder day. I'll show you around......


----------



## Quietman (Mar 8, 2015)

wa-loaf said:


> Wow, it didn't really feel busy there! Got there at 10 and had a short walk from the 2nd (I think) lot. Skied with the kids till 4, so didn't get in any of the more challenging stuff. Solstice glade was the toughest stuff we hit. First time there so if that was crowded I'll def have to come back!



Today was about as crowded as it ever gets.  I almost laugh when I read about the long lines at other mountains when I almost never wait in one here for a HS quad.  For the last 5 weeks, I have been off trail 90% of the time and even after 2 weeks of little snow, the woods are great.  Best thing is that after setting the clocks ahead last night, I can hit it after work and still have enough light to stay in the trees!  Don't wait for a powder day, its in great shape now. 

Joshua, Enchanted Forest is also still skiing very nicely!  ;-)


----------



## joshua segal (Mar 9, 2015)

Quietman said:


> ...
> 
> Joshua, Enchanted Forest is also still skiing very nicely!  ;-)


These days, I've found Enchanted Forest to be crowded.  I spent most of the day on Popcorn, Kuiper Belt, Dark Star and Uranus.  Even the T-Bar lift line was skiing very well.

The "crowded" days like this find me teaching - which seriously eats into my free skiing time!  Sorry we didn't log a few runs together.


----------

